# No more giardia vax?



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

We had a notice come through work yesterday (vet clinic) that we will no longer be offering the Giardia vaccine to clients, as we can no longer order the vaccine in. Apparently the company has stopped making it because it's "too expensive to make."

Just wondering if this is happening anywhere else.. ? And how many of you actually get your dogs vaccinated against Giardia?


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

Forget to expensive it's because tests have shown that it's worthless as a vaccine. It didn't stop infection and maybe only helped a bit with shedding and clinical signs. The only company that was making it was Fort Dodge and we got a letter from them quite a few months ago saying they were stopping production.

Saying it's to expensive is just a silly excuse. The giardia vaccine was definitely cheaper than the lyme vaccine. It's just that the giardia vaccine had no real purpose and so was rarely used. Only one vet out of 5 I've worked with (multiple vets at one clinic) ever bothered to use it at all.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Xie is spot on. They can't come out and say that they made a worthless vaccine - that would lead to questions about the rest of their vaccines. So, why not make up a little white lie about it being too expensive?


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Well that is certainly not hard to imagine! I didn't even know it was a pointless vaccine, so I found it very strange that they would just "discontinue" it.


----------

